# Is Dubailand as bad as people make out?



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

I know that it is in the construction phase but is life there as bad as it would seem from some of the comments?

SWMBO is concerned that there will not be enough to do for families etc.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

whitecap said:


> I know that it is in the construction phase but is life there as bad as it would seem from some of the comments?
> 
> SWMBO is concerned that there will not be enough to do for families etc.


You need to explain which community in dubailand and you are referring to. It's a big area and things differ hugely.


----------



## mksafi (Jun 18, 2011)

I was in Skycourts today, it is between Silicon Oasis and Dubailand. In the immediate surroundings of the buildings, there was absolutely no life, not even a grocery store. However, lots of windows had: "Comming Soon" signs -- including grocery stores, salons, etc...

But with Dubai, you never know. The area may remain like this for years to come or become populated in the span of 6 months...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

we live in the villa project, we love it. for the value for money we live in a mansion! 8M swimming pool in the garden huge open space, so quiet, its great. can get a taxi if you want to go out. yes little drive for grocery's etc, but dont mind that at all for what we get


----------

